# Wireless router and PCAnywhere



## dpm9503 (May 15, 2007)

I just had a wireless router installed for my internet access, but now I can't access PCAnywhere. I've been told there's a way to "punch a hole" in the firewall. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks.

Dan Mc


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You will need to set up Port Forwarding on your router for ports 5631 (TCP) and 5632 (UDP) to you internal IP address.

What is the make and model of your router? You will be able to find port forwarding instructions for most common routers here (portforward.com). Just look up your make and model, then select "pcAnywhere".

If you require further assistance, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## dpm9503 (May 15, 2007)

OK - thanks.

I went to that site and had a look at the instructions which, frankly, are way over my comfort zone. So I bought their software instead, which looks as if it should do the trick.

I'll post back if I need any help.

Thanks again.


----------

